

Ask HN: Privacy Badger locking down gmail accounts? - buserror

A bit of a long shot perhaps, but my pretty stable gmail account is showing me &quot;Unusual Usage - Account Temporarily Locked Down&quot;.<p>Now, the only &#x27;new&#x27; thing in my browser pattern usage is the new EFF &quot;Privacy Badger&quot; extension... No new mailing list, no new device added or anything like that.<p>So, I&#x27;m being a bit suspicious, but I&#x27;d curious to know if the typical user that is the HN crowd have noticed anything like that in the last couple of days... I&#x27;m, not &#x27;blaming&#x27; anyone here or anything, just fishing for a clue...<p>Bottom line is still highlighting the fact that google 0wns you entirely, and with zero support line, if you rely on &#x2F;any&#x2F; of their services you&#x27;re entirely and totally screwed if&#x2F;when they decide to pull the plug on you... Luckily my &#x27;real&#x27; serious email is still on a VPS with dovecot!
======
tired_man
Google doesn't like anything that interferes with the Ad ID on your phone or
their ad revenue. They also disapprove of VPN usage.

Shifting away from google is a good move.

